# pand p 2014 poster



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

last years 50/50 payed out 375 dollars and novelty shoot was 60 bucks


----------



## wanemann (Oct 7, 2010)

calendar marked


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

Ted, Looking forward to your shoot again next year. One of the best 3D tournaments held in Ontario each year.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Count the Carter Clan in!!!


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

Come on people,let's try to top 200 or more shooters for such a worthy cause.
Such a great tournament hosted by Ted and all the support staff of P & P Archery!!!.
This is one premier charity shoot for sure,don't miss out on it.
Please mark your calenders.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

working on prizes and course layout ...bigger and better for next year...also hope to get a cd maybe of award pics and stuff ..if I get it together ...lol lol


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

Hey Ted how about a movie? lol!!! Could be interesting!


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

ttt lots of interest guys big money


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

ok guys shoot down in cash class and trad class and how about 8:30 shotgun start on sunday . sorry I mean cannon start on sunday lol lol

WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK cash guys respond please.....I do cater to the shooters.....


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

If your catering Ted I have eggs over easy and***********. LOL


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

Shoot downs are perfect for me! This is gonna be fun.


----------



## Topper1018 (Feb 19, 2013)

Im comin for ya Blake, lol. Count us in this year Ted!


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

ok shoot down looks good get some more cash guys and the purse only goes up shoot down 5 targets ......crowd watching.....I`ll try to get seating like bleachers....


----------



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

im in for the cash class this year too. took first mbr so i got to move up.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

way to go Jeronimo.....


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

You need to change the RU class to say max 12" stab now Ted, that's what the OAA have done.


----------



## wanemann (Oct 7, 2010)

Bigjono said:


> You need to change the RU class to say max 12" stab now Ted, that's what the OAA have done.


I am told this is not so, where do you see this ?


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

never went through at oaa agm I was told not even mentioned joe said ..good question for oaa ..should be in new books if so ...under equipement ...


----------



## wanemann (Oct 7, 2010)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> never went through at oaa agm I was told not even mentioned joe said ..good question for oaa ..should be in new books if so ...under equipement ...


there is a draft copy of equipment class on facebook for fita and field, no stab allowed for either, pretty sure same applies to 3d.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

I might be wrong then but I thought Mike said it was changed when I spoke to him a few weeks ago. Oh well, BowHunter Fingers it is then.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

s






nday start boys and girls lol lol


----------



## crkelly (Mar 17, 2011)

Will you be dressed from the north or south Ted. lol


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

good one Charles lol lol


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

I think the south Charles lol!!!


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

ok guys Rodney wright has donated another custom bow worth 795 dollars ..thanks Rodney again and I`m working on bleachers and pond and elevated shots like mounds and one moveable stand to be moved each day .... and shoot off area ...


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Sounds like this years shoot will be a good one Ted. Hats off to you for all the work you put in, at your age 😜


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

64 yrs young big jono it keeps me going ...wake up every day with at least one or 2 projects on the go ...just bought a chip stand and working on relocating and permits... dealing with bureaucracy sometimes takes a lot out of ya lol lol


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Lol, good on ya Ted, keep it going. From what I hear your shoot is a great one to attend so must take a ton of work and time to set up every year.


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

It's worth the drive to Perth.
Great shoot for sure Bigjono.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

If it wasn't the weekend before the iBO's I would be all over it :-(


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

good practise and the money u could win in trad class off sets some exspenses .. are u shooting ru at ellicotville ...ibo worlds or trad worlds ...


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> good practise and the money u could win in trad class off sets some exspenses .. are u shooting ru at ellicotville ...ibo worlds or trad worlds ...


Shooting RU in everything Ted, no cash class for that is there?


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

no trad only at pandp good luck if you get to shoot with Jim Powell in ru its a learning experience.. I shot with him a couple of years great guy ..practise on uneven ground as Ellicottville ski area and I know that's the terrain you previously have shot on in uk good luck at worlds I fish the week after my tourny


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Jimmy shoots with the old farts now Ted, he's a great guy to shoot with but the current crop are the best around.
I still want to try and make yours though Ted.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

ttt
How about posting some pics on here or P&P of last years tournament?


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

Pics would be nice.
Great course last year.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

working on update now and some one sent me a whole bunch of pics of awards and shoot in general ...working on it...Also Murray St.Amour just gave me a 275 dollar custom fillet knife as a door prize again.. will try to post pics as well.. thanks MURRAY again..


----------



## oktalotl (May 21, 2012)

I'll donate some fishing gear for prize on behalf of Halton Sportsmen's Association.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

excellent thank you in advance....


----------



## ArcherMan (Feb 13, 2014)

What kind of shoot is this? Is it a novelty shoot of some kind?


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

This is a 2 day charity shoot that raises money that is donated to Perth Hospital.
There are fantastic door prizes as well as 2 money classes.
The Saturday night steak dinner is one of the best cooked by none else then Chef Ted.
If the weather permits and there is no fire ban, the fire works display is really something Saturday night. lol!!!
In my opinion,this is one of Ontario's premiere 2 day shoots that is worth attending.
There is camping on site as well as hotels in town,but you must book in advance as they go quickly.
If you require further information just send CLASSICHUNTER a pm and I'm sure he'll answer all your inquires.


----------



## ArcherMan (Feb 13, 2014)

Sounds like a good time for sure. But what kind of shoot is it? Long distance target stuff, indoor, field, foam animals?


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

Its a 3D shoot. Check out poster on page 1 for details.


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

As mentioned this is a 3D shoot.
The course has bush and field shots and the is easy to get around.
There is water available throughout the course and staff is available to help if required.
A butt range is also available for practice.
Novelty shoots will be held as well.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

The deer jumping the fence was my favorite!!!


----------



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

rdneckhillbilly said:


> The deer jumping the fence was my favorite!!!


i liked that one a lot too
_MG_8516 by sedwards679, on Flickr


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

great pics guys ...


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

well guys just cut the shoot down area for top five in trad and cash class .... getting things done slowly but surely...prizes coming in daily ...looking good will post pic of shoot down area soon...we will have the famous tv series hosts from JUST US HUNTING.. Rick and Louise and maybe the girls as well at the shoot...Ric has generously donated 25% of all the series swag sales to the cause ..the Perth hospital ...through PandP so bring some change and he might even autograph it for you.. Next is bleachers for shoot off area and the new duck pond to shoot over.. holy crap is there enough time.. better be or at least trying.. lol lol lol


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

well guys doug from MOOSEMEAT ARCHERY just donated a hoyt compound bow to the cause .. remember to shop at all of the sponsors stores.. thanks doug


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

just got our hot tub and our water for our wading pools and our chain saw ...and a major sponsor Norris bait and tackle as well... thanks COBRA POOLS AND VALLEY RENTAL AND DICOLA FUELS FOR TROPHY SPONSORSHIP FOR CASH CLASSES.. THEY ARE BEING MADE NOW...


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

Hey guys here we go APA RE NIBAL has graciously donated a apa sidewinder bow worth 6-700 dollars again thank you.. also we have that hunting fishing store in Richmond also as well as a gold supporter in the neighbourhood of 300 dollars in goods.. also Rodney wright bows.. wow . taking shape..quick.. can`t wait ..we even have tv personalities coming and my buddy gary is coming up from Louisville Kentucky to shoot thee tournament... guess he wins long distance prize if I had one ...lol lol


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

Can't wait for the shoot Ted...Always one of the best shoots held in Ontario.


----------



## Mr. RoC (Aug 6, 2013)

I think I'll attend as well... 

I'll camp on our property in Godfrey that weekend.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

great the more the better


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

wow ctc on board 2 kayaks one for the kids and a adult one as well... smoking prizes.... can I win some too please....lol lol pics to follow soon


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

trying to post pics any one else having trouble?????


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

30 days and counting lol living room full of door prizes wooohoooo


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

ok pics sorted out use trailing edge for your computer problems


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

just another angle bleachers right behind shooters looking out into new area


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

oh and the yellow racking is for one of the shots.. lol lol


----------

